
How the Startup Mentality Failed Kids in San Francisco - elie_CH
https://www.wired.com/story/willie-brown-middle-school-startup-mentality-failed/
======
montrose
Blaming the "startup mentality" makes a good linkbait title, but Occam's razor
suggests that when the latest cool-sounding attempt to reform public schools
in cities fails, it's probably for the same reasons that previous cool-
sounding attempts to reform public schools have failed: politics, turf wars,
existing vested interests, and so on.

------
nanis
This, of course, is not really about the startup mentality, but about the
mentality that sees nothing wrong with a kid's school being determined by a
lottery instead of parents' choices.

There was education before there was government.

